# Bill’s son’s bust: Pocketful of pot: Belichick Receives probation



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *Jennifer Roy*/ Daily News Tribune
Tuesday, October 31, 2006 - Updated: 08:18 AM EST

*T*he son of *New England Patriots* head coach *Bill Belichick* will be on probation for the next six months after Weston police say they caught him with pot in his pocket while sitting in a car reeking of marijuana. 
 Stephen Belichick, 19, of Weston admitted to sufficient facts yesterday in Waltham District Court, according to court records. 
He was charged with possession of marijuana after a small bag of pot was found in his pocket while police were inquiring why he and a Roxbury teen were sitting in a Honda Accord on Winter Street in Weston Saturday night.

Jonathan Pizarro, 18, of Roxbury told police he had just sold Belichick the marijuana, and they were about to roll a joint when officers rolled up in a cruiser, according to a police report. 
 He also told police he sold pot to his friends for extra cash, the report states. 
Pizarro, the owner of the Honda, had $250 in his pocket, and two large bags of marijuana were found locked in the car's glove compartment. One bag had 15 smaller bags of marijuana inside, the report states. He was charged with possession of marijuana with intent to distribute. 
Police said they saw the men sitting in the car with the interior light on, and investigated because it is an area where youth frequently gather. 
The car reeked of marijuana, the report states. 
Belichick stuffed his hands in his pockets and refused to acknowledge an officer, until the officer opened his car door and asked him to step out, the report states. 
He then told police he had marijuana in his pocket. 
He will be on probation until May 2, 2007, and was ordered to pay a $21-per-month probation fee, records show. 
Belichick graduated from Rivers School in Weston in June and planned to attend Northfield Mount Hermon School this fall. He also is committed to attend Rutgers University in New Jersey on a partial athletic scholarship to play lacrosse.

Stacey Hart of the Weston Crier contributed to this report.


----------

